# Purchasing Domain Name?



## athallr (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm new to purchasing domain names...I went to a general site, domainsbot and it appears as though domain names are approx. .99 to purchase. Then when I went to godaddy it is $12.99. What is the difference? 
Thank you in advance for any information!
Amy


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 15, 2013)

The first thing you need to do is do a domain search to see if it's even available.  I started out with a Weebly account at first and then purchased my domain.  Also, be very careful as there are people (not on this board) that will purchase a domain that's been searched and then charge big bucks to sell it to you.  I didn't tell anyone what mine was until I had purchased it.


----------



## ShayShay (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi, 
Different domains registrars offer some different services and benefits and it is best to go with a reputable one over a cheap one. It the scheme of things - I would rather spend $12.99 for Go Daddy - the largest provider in the space than save a few dollars and go with a registrar that doesn't have a large market share or good reputation. A lot of the differences are technical and in the fine print and I am not well versed enough to try and explain it. But here are some comparison sites that help explain some of those differences and which are the most recommended registrars. 

http://www.consumersearch.com/domain-registration
http://domain-name-registrars.findthebest.com/
http://domain-name-registrars.findthebest.com/
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/best-domain-name-registrars/

You'll see a few of the same companies mentioned as one of the best on each list and I would go with one of them for peace of mind.

Also, Shunt offered some great advise about about keeping mum on the name until you purchase. Also, I would suggest making a quick decision on the registrar and purchase the domain name you want. There are poachers out there with the capability to see what domains people are searching for and looking to buy and snapping it up before you have a chance to purchase. 

Good Luck!


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 15, 2013)

grab a couple that are close to your name as well. For example, if you type in www.barnesandnoble.com or www.bn.com you get to the same website for Barnes and Noble Booksellers. I also own my .com, .net and .us - just in case.


----------



## Paintguru (Oct 15, 2013)

I hate godaddy.  I went with hover.com


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 15, 2013)

I love godaddy - best customer support in town.


----------



## savonierre (Oct 15, 2013)

I use godaddy too...


----------



## Saswede (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm with Paintguru, and use Hover.  I prefer to keep my purchase of domain names and my web host separate, so that if I problem with the web host, it's easier to switch.  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a question.  I'm a little confused with the different company names and what they actually do.  For instance, I don't know the difference between WordPress, Blogger, Go-Daddy, Copyblogger, or 1N1.  I'm looking to get a storefront and a blog together.  So it would look something like www.storefront.com and the blog would be www.storefront.com/blog.  Am I on the right thread to be asking these questions?  I feel as old as my grandma right now.


----------



## ShayShay (Oct 22, 2013)

> I have a question.  I'm a little confused with the different company  names and what they actually do.  For instance, I don't know the  difference between WordPress, Blogger, Go-Daddy, Copyblogger, or 1N1.   I'm looking to get a storefront and a blog together.  So it would look  something like www.storefront.com and the blog would be www.storefront.com/blog.  Am I on the right thread to be asking these questions?  I feel as old as my grandma right now.



Hi girlishcharm, 
I am not an expert, but I will try to help as best to my understanding. 

Wordpress and Blogger are primarily blogging platforms. Wordpress is a bit more robust and I have seen full websites developed with Wordpress and you can even create a store with one but not sure if it's the best option for that. If you have a blog set up with them, you can also incorporate it into your website.

Go-Daddy is primarily a domain registrar and hosting. You can also create a website with them, but I think their bread and butter is domain registration and web hosting.

I had never heard of CopyBlogger, but it looks to me to be just a blog about creating content. It seems to offer tutorials and tips etc. So I don't think you would be interested in this other than a learning resource. (it also seems to be built on the Wordpress platform)

1N1  - I don't know much about them, but they look like a GoDaddy competitor. 

Storefront.com - I am confused about this one. They seem to focus on self service kiosks for photo stores so I am not sure why you would want this. 

There are a lot of options out there to create websites. And it is confusing. One suggestion would be to look at websites you like and scroll to the bottom - if often says which website builder they used. 

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Nevada (Oct 22, 2013)

Squarespace is good. http://www.squarespace.com/


----------

